# Suche Tour-Trail Empfehlungen Kulmbach-Bayreuth-Marktredwitz



## EL_BOB (5. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte mit einem Kumpel Rad fahren.

Wir wohnen ein Stück weit auseinander, sind junge Väter und die Zeit ist wie immer knapp.  Der im Thema genannte Bereich ist so ziemlich der Mittelpunkt.

Jetzt wollen wir dort eine Runde zusammen drehen und suchen schöne Runden mit möglichst schönen Trails. Wir sind beide mit ausreichende Federweg und flachen Lenkwinkeln unterwegs 

Habt ihr eine Empfehlung? Einen Account bei Komoot oder vll GPX Daten? So im Bereich 2,5-4h

Danke vorab für die Hilfe.

Gruß


----------



## Darrow (18. Oktober 2020)

Servus. Rund um den Ochsenkopf gibt es einige schöne Touren mit Trails unterschiedlicher Schwierigkeit. Die fränkische Schweiz eignet sich auch hervorragend, insbesondere jetzt, das bei diesen Temperaturen weniger los ist. Zwischen Bayreuth und Kulmbach gibt es auch einige Klasse Trails die man locker in ner Tour verbinden kann. Bspw. in der Umgebung der Pechgrabener Sandgrube, die fahr idR wenn ich nur wenig Zeit habe. Der Heinersreuther Forst beherbergt auch den ein oder anderen Trail oder ein paar Sehenswürdigkeiten wie die Sprengstoffbunker oder den kleinen "Wasserfall". Müsstest mal sagen was euch so interessiert, ob nur Trails oder ihr auch was sehen wollt. Und wenn Trails, welche Schwierigkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (18. Oktober 2020)

Das jetzt bei diesem Wetter weniger los ist, kann ich leider für dieses Jahr nicht bestätigen. Sogar bei uns rund um Neumarkt hatte ich gestern einige Wanderer und Radler getroffen, obwohl es bei ca. 6°C und teilweise Regen alles andere als einladend war. Normal trifft man bei uns so gut wie nie Menschen im Wald.
An den letzten WE war auch in der fränkischen viel los.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die Leute alle Angst vor einer Ausgangssperre haben oder einfach über die letzten Monate die Freude an der Natur für sich entdeckt haben. Wohl eine Mischung aus mehreren Faktoren, jedenfalls ist diesen Herbst (bisher) bedeutend mehr los als die letzten Jahre. Allerdings hatten wir nie Probleme, blöde Kommentare oder dergleichen. Die Begegnungen liefen immer sehr entspannt ab, teilweise sogar richtig freundlich und rücksichtsvoll, so wie man es sich wünscht. War am Ochsenkopf auch nicht immer so.


----------



## EL_BOB (19. Oktober 2020)

Darrow schrieb:


> Servus. Rund um den Ochsenkopf gibt es einige schöne Touren mit Trails unterschiedlicher Schwierigkeit. Die fränkische Schweiz eignet sich auch hervorragend, insbesondere jetzt, das bei diesen Temperaturen weniger los ist. Zwischen Bayreuth und Kulmbach gibt es auch einige Klasse Trails die man locker in ner Tour verbinden kann. Bspw. in der Umgebung der Pechgrabener Sandgrube, die fahr idR wenn ich nur wenig Zeit habe. Der Heinersreuther Forst beherbergt auch den ein oder anderen Trail oder ein paar Sehenswürdigkeiten wie die Sprengstoffbunker oder den kleinen "Wasserfall". Müsstest mal sagen was euch so interessiert, ob nur Trails oder ihr auch was sehen wollt. Und wenn Trails, welche Schwierigkeit.


Danke für die vielen Infos.
Also da es primär darum geht sich zu treffen (was halt selten passiert) werden wir nicht viel Umgebung anschauen. Das wäre also zweitrangig. Hauptsache Trails.
Mein Kumpel ist technisch nicht so gut dran wie ich daher würde ich maximal S3 (in Maßen) bevorzugen.


----------

